# Eco Choice PS50 Trouble



## Eco Choice PS50 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a brand new (within the last month) Heatilator Eco Choice PS50 pellet stove.  In the middle of the night, the auger stopped feeding pellets.  I removed all of the pellets from the hopper, vacuumed the hopper, made sure that there were no bridges or other obstructions and replaced pellets so that it could feed.  Still no luck.  I unplugged, looked inside the unit (lower left side) and identified the #2 switch.  I am not sure how to "reset the switch."  I also pushed the reset button in the back of the unit as instructed during initial set up.  Still nothing.  We have only burned about 4 bags of fuel since purchasing and the unit has been cleaned according to specs since purchase.  I am concerned that this unit is not going to be dependable at this point.  I don't feel as though I should have to start pulling wires given my inexperience and the fact that this is a new stove.  We had our coldest night yet last night and we had to turn on the oil heat.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## The Ds (Oct 29, 2013)

When you said no bridges or obstructions, did you go from the hopper down AND from the pellet chute up using a coat hanger or an equally long, thin object? We use a flexible hose that came with a vacuum attachment kit we purchased. It's about 1/4" in diameter and reaches all along the chute, top to bottom and bottom to top. Have you changed to feedgate setting? Was the stove professionally installed (might want to contact installer - stove should be under warranty if purchased new)? 

Don't give up... you'll get this figured out!


----------



## tsmith (Oct 29, 2013)

I would think it is still under warranty, call your dealer and have them come out and make it right.


----------



## St_Earl (Oct 29, 2013)

what the Ds said about an upper auger jam is good advice.
the only time in the 2+ years i've had my PS50 that i had any interruption in the feed was an upper auger jam.

a coat hangar is exactly what my dealer had me use when he talked me through it over the phone.
poke around till pellets fall out. up the drop chute from inside the firebox.

also make sure that the pellets cover the auger opening in the hopper before turning the stove on after clearing the jam.

hopefully this is what the problem is as it's a super easy fix.

good luck.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 29, 2013)

I would say the D's are correct and they would know.

Eric


----------



## saladdin (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't give up. 3rd season of the cab50 which is almost identical with yours and only issue was self inflicted by me. Rarely misfires, programmable stat runs it perfectly and heats the house with no problem.

Is the auger not running at all from the get-go or does it fire up, feed pellets and at a certain point stop feeding pellets and shuts down?

I thought I had a bad limit switch also my first year but it wasn't. I had taken the door off to clean and when I put the door back on it did not seal and would misfire. I did the washer trick (just search here) and corrected the problem.

There are guys here that install these stoves and should pipe up but what I learned is that those switches rarely go bad. My guess is the problem is elsewhere but search teh forum and there are posts about testing the switches. BUT I'd call the dealer first.


----------



## Eco Choice PS50 (Oct 31, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> what the Ds said about an upper auger jam is good advice.
> the only time in the 2+ years i've had my PS50 that i had any interruption in the feed was an upper auger jam.
> 
> a coat hangar is exactly what my dealer had me use when he talked me through it over the phone.
> ...


 


The Ds said:


> When you said no bridges or obstructions, did you go from the hopper down AND from the pellet chute up using a coat hanger or an equally long, thin object? We use a flexible hose that came with a vacuum attachment kit we purchased. It's about 1/4" in diameter and reaches all along the chute, top to bottom and bottom to top. Have you changed to feedgate setting? Was the stove professionally installed (might want to contact installer - stove should be under warranty if purchased new)?
> 
> Don't give up... you'll get this figured out!


 Thanks for the advice...It was an upper auger jam after all.  Also, the switch is acting up so this is going to be replaced as well.  I will say this, there is nothing more frustrating than dealing with a stove issue when it is freezing out!


----------



## Eco Choice PS50 (Oct 31, 2013)

tsmith said:


> I would think it is still under warranty, call your dealer and have them come out and make it right.


 Exactly the route I ended up taking....after spending considerable time trying to fix the problem myself without success.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Eco Choice PS50 (Oct 31, 2013)

saladdin said:


> Don't give up. 3rd season of the cab50 which is almost identical with yours and only issue was self inflicted by me. Rarely misfires, programmable stat runs it perfectly and heats the house with no problem.
> 
> Is the auger not running at all from the get-go or does it fire up, feed pellets and at a certain point stop feeding pellets and shuts down?
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice.  It was the switch and a blockage in the auger.


----------



## The Ds (Oct 31, 2013)

As little issues come up, and you discover you're able to work through them, you'll start feeling more confident. It really _isn't_ rocket science... there's a learning curve, but it's not very steep   One of the reasons we chose the EcoChoice stove was ease of working on it ourselves, and that has turned out to be true!


----------



## Idahokid (Nov 2, 2013)

The only problem I have ever had was the thermocouple will back out of the protector.This year it seems the stove will call for heat and nothing happens.The red light is on and it does nothing.I press the reset button and its starts fine.I might want to look at the vacuum hose or something.


----------

